# Topics > Related topics > Imaging science: machine vision, computer vision, image processing >  Myriad 2 Vision Processing Unit, Movidius Ltd., San Mateo, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Movidius Ltd.

Home page - intel.com/content/www/us/en/products/details/processors/movidius-vpu.html

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Myriad X: unleashing AI at the edge

Published on Aug 28, 2017




> Intel introduces Movidius Myriad X, the next-gen VPU delivering artificial intelligence at the edge for drones, robotics, smart cameras, virtual reality/augmented reality solutions and more. Myriad X is the world’s first SOC shipping with a dedicated Neural Compute Engine to give devices the ability to see, understand and react to their environments in real time. High-performance, low-power AI at the edge will unleash the autonomous devices of the future.

----------

